# Salut (mon) frère !



## airinargent

Bonjour,
Quelle est la formule correcte? Salut, frère! ou Salut mon frère! (avec le possessif)? Ou toutes deux sont possibles?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

De quel sorte de frère s'agit-il exactement ? Quel est le contexte ?


----------



## airinargent

C'est mon frère. (le fils de mes parents). Et le contexte est la formule d'appel pour commencer un e-mail que je vais lui envoyer.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, je ne dirais jamais _Salut frère_ ni _Salut mon frère_ car ce serait assez guindé et ce serait un curieux mélange entre une conversation familière (_salut !_) et une conversation plus formelle (_frère_). Je dirais donc plutôt quelque chose du style _Salut frangin/frérot !_


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais donc plutôt quelque chose du style _Salut frangin/frérot !_


Idem !


----------



## airinargent

Merci, mais mon doute venait du fait de mettre ou pas le possessif (correction grammaticale donc):
Les deux formes seraient correctes?
- Bonjour, frère
- Bonjour mon frère
Ou le possessif est obligatoire?


----------



## caraan

Cela dépend du sens,
Bonjour, frère = salut entre personne d'une même communauté = dans le sens d'appartenir à une communauté ex : Martin Luther King "mes frères ..."
Bonjour mon frère = cela serait plus un lien familial ou un lien de religieux type "mon père (curé)"
Cdt


----------



## Maître Capello

caraan said:


> Bonjour mon frère = cela serait plus un lien familial


Seulement pour des frères issus de la noblesse ou de l'aristocratie…


----------



## caraan

Maître Capello said:


> Seulement pour des frères issus de la noblesse ou de l'aristocratie…


certes, personne n'emploie cette expression en vrai, mais j'essayais de faire une distinction, ce qui n'était pas facile


----------



## JClaudeK

caraan said:


> certes, personne  n'emploie cette expression en vrai


A ma connaissance, dans certains groupes de la population, ça s'emploie. Chez les Sinté, cela est même l'usage. 
En s'adressant à un membre de leur famille, ils disent "Bonjour (etc.), mon frère/ ma sœur/ ma tante ....".


----------



## caraan

ah bon très bien, chaque jour nourrit son homme


----------



## SergueiL

Je ne comprends pas très bien les réticences aux tournures "salut (bonjour) (mon) frère" développées ci-dessus. Il m'arrive de les employer (en m'adressant à mes frères - au sens familial je précise, on ne sait jamais) et jusqu'à aujourd'hui je ne me savais ni guindé ni aristocrate. Pour moi, commencer un courrier par "salut ou bonjour mon frère" est un plaisir, celui de rappeler le lien fraternel qui nous lie et qui est unique.
Mais chacun ses habitudes et ses trucs de famille.


----------



## Maître Capello

Qu'y puis-je si tu parles de façon guindée ?  Plus sérieusement, il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée d'appeler mes frères par autre chose que leur prénom…


----------



## SergueiL

On parle bien d'une formule pour entamer un mail n'est-ce pas ? (#3)
Donc je maintiens que les formules "Bonjour frère" ou "Bonjour mon frère" ou les variantes avec "salut" sont correctes et toujours d'actualité.


Maître Capello said:


> Plus sérieusement, il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée d'appeler mes frères par autre chose que leur prénom…


Cela t'est personnel (même si cette habitude est partagée par d'autres) et ne constitue pas une règle universelle.


----------



## JClaudeK

SergueiL said:


> Donc je maintiens que les formules "Bonjour frère" ou "Bonjour mon frère" ou les variantes avec "salut" sont correctes et toujours d'actualité.


Correcte, certes, mais _"d'actualité" _? Je me permets de douter. Je ne connais personnellement absolument personne qui_ entame_rait_ un mail _de cette façon !
Cela dit,  je ne prétends pas pour autant_ que cela constitue une règle universelle._


Maître Capello said:


> il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée d'appeler mes frères [et sœurs] par autre chose que leur prénom


 même dans un mail.


----------



## SergueiL

JClaudeK said:


> Je me permets de douter. Je ne connais personnellement absolument personne qui_ entame_rait_ un mail _de cette façon !


Je serai donc le premier.
Mais à combien de personnes as-tu posé la question ?

Mais je crois que vous (JClaudeK et MC) ne comprenez pas le ton implicite de cette salutation, vous la croyez affectée alors qu'elle est légère et affectueuse.


----------



## pointvirgule

Je rejoins SergueiL. Mon frère m'envoie tout le temps des courriels qui commencent par « Salut mon frère ». (Auxquels je réponds : « Salut mon cher ».) Tout ça sur un ton d'humour affectueux, quoi. Et on n'est pas une famille d'aristos, tant s'en faut. 

Pour répondre à la question d'airinargent, je dirais que c'est mieux avec _mon _que sans.


----------



## Nicomon

Et je rejoins Sergueil et pv.  Je n'ai pas de frère, mais j'écris :  _« Salut ma sœur »  _et je dis au téléphone : _« Allo ma sœur ». _
Il m'arrive même d'ajouter _« préférée » _alors que je n'ai qu'une seule sœur.  

Mon conjoint écrit aussi _Salut mon frère ... _ et on ne vient ni l'un, ni l'autre de familles d'aristos.

Je pense aussi qu'il faut ajouter _mon/ma, _pour le côté affectueux/chaleureux. 
_Salut, frère/soeur _sans le possessif... sonne un peu guindé à mon oreille aussi.
Si je n'ajoutais pas _ma_, je remplacerais _frère/sœur_ par son prénom.


----------



## DrChen

Pareil, ma sœur et moi nous appelons souvent "ma sœur" (par contre je dis "frérot" à mon frère, allez savoir pourquoi. Ma sœur, par contre, l'appelle "mon frère". Ça doit être sous l'influence de ma sœur que je le dis) et pareil, nous ne sommes ni aristos, ni guindés, ni même religieux, etc, etc. 
Airinargent, en conclusion, tu peux très bien dire "mon frère". 
Personnellement, juste "Salut frère" sonne bizarre à mes oreilles (pas au point de dénoncer la personne qui dit ça à l'Académie française).


----------

